# Maxy-Max got sick, possibly on bully sticks?



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

First of all, don't be so hard on yourself.

I have given my dog who's 3.5 years old now, bully sticks since he was puppy. It's what got me through the teething stage without a tooth mark on any part of my house or body.
However, I am very careful about what bully sticks I buy. I only buy bully sticks made in the US or Canada from reputable companies. I never buy anything made in any other country because I have friends who have had dogs get sick from bully sticks etc made in China and other countries. 

It's possible that the Bully Stick has nothing to do with the diarrhea. Puppies eat things they are not supposed to in the yard etc.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Max....I hope he is feeling better. We don't buy bully sticks anymore after Chester found the need to swallow one whole (all 8 inches) to keep it away from Murphy.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, it can happen which is why I only let them have the bully sticks for a little bit at a time if they haven't had them before. They're super rich in protein. You could try in again, but in moderation!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hello! I sure hope Max is on the mend now. I do buy the bully sticks but buy the ones that are like 4 foot long or longer and than take them away when they are about 8 inches long or so. We have never had a problem, than again I don't give them all that often.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Max feels better soon. 

Our vet has always discouraged bully sticks, from a disease/bacterial viewpoint, and we've stayed away from them, especially with our Toby, who has a very tender digestive system anyway. That's our personal choice, relying on the expertise of our veterinarian, but I do know many dogs never get sick with them. I'm sorry Max did though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliam*

Lilliam

So sorry you and Max had to go through this.
For Ken and I, we've learned the hard way over the years-I don't know much about Bully Sticks, but I think they are rawhide and we don't give our dogs any rawhide.
Too many times I thought our Gizmo and Munchkin were going to choke on them-they got caught in their throat.
We were giving Smooch, Snobear an
d Tonka Real Bones, we bought at Petco, but then Ken was concerned that Smooch's teeth were wearing down when she was older, so now, I've only bought Buzy Bones (Pedigree) for Tucker and Tonka.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are 2 links which I have found interesting, no one ever tells you they are bull's penises, the first link mentions salmonella though I think the percentage is low and probably equitable with other dried meat products eg pigs ears

What Is a Bully Stick Dog Treat? | eHow.com

Are Bully Sticks Safe for Puppies? | eHow.com

Hope you little one is much better now, no way to really know unless you repeat the exercise which I am guessing is never !?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I should have known better. The first time I ever gave him a bully stick was when he was a baby puppy, and it was a braided one. All he did was chew on it, and it helped with his teething. I hadn't given it to him since. 

He's doing great witht he combination of the Flagyll and the other two meds. Can't remember the names. All X-rays came back clear so that was my greatest fear. He hasn't pooped again since he started the special diet on Thursday, but the vet let me know that this would happen and advised me to not freak out. His energy level is perfect, as always, and he's not acting sick at all. 

The vet said he was in fantastic condition and said he was the most gorgeous golden retriever at his age that he'd ever seen with the most gentle and amazing temperament he'd ever met!!!! OK, beaming with pride, as if I'd had anything to do with that!!! He asked me first why he was intact and then his breeding. I have a feeling he's about to contact Delmarva...LOL!!!!

Anyway, he's curled up on top of me right now, blissfully asleep.

Now I know to really watch his stomach. He got soft poops from goose poop when we went to the bay and now he got diarrhea from a bully stick. Or maybe three bully sticks. Strangely, he can have a marrow bone every day and not even have his stomach flinch. But some things seem to affect him.


----------

